# Setting Time on the Kindle



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a Kindle 3 with both wi-fi and 3G, but I don't have a wi-fi connection at my home, so I normally use 3G only. I have it set so that my Kindle sets the Device Time automatically via 3G.

I was surprised that the time was automatically updated on my Kindle this morning, after the change to Daylight Saving Time, as my 3G connection was not on overnight or this morning.

Pressing the Menu button from any Kindle screen will display the device time at the top of the screen. For those who need to set their time manually, here's how to do it (instructions taken from the "Amazon Kindle User's Guide"):


Begin at the Home screen.
Press the Menu button.
Move the 5-way to underline "Settings" and press to select.
Press Next Page to go to Page 2 of Settings.
Move the 5-way to underline "set" (Kindle Wi-Fi models) or "set manually" (Kindle 3G+Wi-Fi models) next to the "Device Time" setting and press to select.
Use the 5-way controller to adjust the hour, minutes, and am/pm setting.
Navigate to "save" and press to select.

On Kindle models that include 3G, you can have Kindle automatically set the device time to the correct local time by choosing "set automatically" on the second page of the Settings section. Also, on Kindle models that include 3G, after you set the time manually, you can select "edit" to change the device time.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Both Linux and Windows systems have a set of rules that determine when to change to/from Daylight Savings Time, based on the time zone, and the date.  Kindle is, of course, Linux-based.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow! Have you guys gone to DST already? 

Here in the UK it's not for another couple of weeks. That means I'll have to remember that in any teleconferences with the US that the time difference is one hour less than usual (East coast is now -4 hours and so on), which means I have to dial in an hour earlier... no, wait, later... no as you were, earlier... err.... um....   

If we must change the clocks, it would be nice if everybody changed them at the same time!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Morf, we set clocks ahead one hour in most parts of the U.S. early today. The two states that do _not_ observe Daylight Saving Time (DST) are Hawaii and most of Arizona.

Former President George Bush changed the dates back in 2007. Before that time, our DST started in early April and ended in late October. Now, it starts around mid-March and ends in early November. Some of us are not happy about this. Yes, it would be nice if everyone changed at the same time!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> Morf, we set clocks ahead one hour in most parts of the U.S. early today. The two states that do _not_ observe Daylight Saving Time (DST) are Hawaii and most of Arizona.


Um, I thought Indiana doesn't do DST?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

My understanding is that changed in 2006, and Indiana now observes Daylight Saving Time.  But I could certainly be wrong!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Part of Indiana is in Central Time, and part is in Eastern. When I met my husband, the part of North Central Indiana his parents lived in did not do DST, so half the year they were on the same time we were, and half they weren't. It was very confusing. Now they are always an hour ahead of us.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

In addition to the confusion created when Indiana wasn't observing DST, the Central/Eastern Time Zone boundaries within the state have switched several times, haven't they?  Very confusing indeed!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I think my brain just exploded!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

As an Arizona native, this is why I HATE daylight savings.  Ugh.


----------

